# Just Another New Guy.....



## Archaeodude (Apr 29, 2015)

What's up guys. After 8 years, I'm back in the gym. Let's just say I'm not young anymore. I've been going about six times a week for two months and have already lost about 15 pounds of the laziness fat I had. I'm definitely getting stronger and my body is starting to change. I remember when I was 25. Damn I miss those sweet ass abs of mine  Workout advice and advice on kicking it up notch is welcome.


----------



## brazey (Apr 30, 2015)

Welcome to the community!


----------



## gpg77 (May 2, 2015)

Diet, diet, diet so important...a great diet combined with your training will always produce the results you want fairly quickly

Welcome back bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riles (May 2, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## bumpyjones.bj (May 2, 2015)

Hello everyone new to this site well a little bit bout me I'm 6'4 260 (flabby) nothing like the good ol days when I was 290 shoulder pressing 315 and there was always someone in the gym you could count on to supply supps those days are over for me now I'm a father of two children and it's been difficult to find my way back with no connect I found myself using the net to buy some supps and got burned out of 800 bucks sucks to be me


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 2, 2015)

bumpyjones.bj said:


> Hello everyone new to this site well a little bit bout me I'm 6'4 260 (flabby) nothing like the good ol days when I was 290 shoulder pressing 315 and there was always someone in the gym you could count on to supply supps those days are over for me now I'm a father of two children and it's been difficult to find my way back with no connect I found myself using the net to buy some supps and got burned out of 800 bucks sucks to be me



Start your own thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archaeodude (May 2, 2015)

Thanks all! joints are a little sore this week. I had to lighten up a bit. I been dieting and losing fat fast.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 2, 2015)

Archaeodude said:


> Thanks all! joints are a little sore this week. I had to lighten up a bit. I been dieting and losing fat fast.



I got the same issue with my joints.  Over 40 here so it comes with age I guess.  You just have to adjust your workouts to account for the potential to get injured.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneedham (May 2, 2015)

Welcome guy....


----------



## Archaeodude (May 4, 2015)

My joints are feeling better, I stayed off my shoulders for a few days and started some Glucosamine and more Fish Oil than usual. I think I tweeked it doing Incline Dumbell Press. Back hard tomorrow!


----------



## jas101 (May 5, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## gettingswole (May 6, 2015)

Welcome brother, Lets keep the gains coming.


----------

